# Can Utricularia graminifolia be grown without CO2?



## 4f1hmi (Apr 22, 2009)

Harry Muscle said:


> I'm looking for ideas for foreground plants for a somewhat low tech 5.5G tank. The plan is to have two 13W Otto lamps over the tank and dose nutrients according to Tom Barr's non CO2 dosing recommendations. I'm not planning on having any CO2 injection.
> 
> I like the look of utricularia graminifolia and I was wondering if anyone has had success with growing it in a non CO2 injected tank. Btw, I would rather not go the Excel route either if possible.
> 
> ...


Hi Harry! I have been toying with UG for 6 months now and have been able to successfully propagate them. I have grown them with c02 and without and they seem to be fine. Dry starting them is actually engaging them with lots of c02 since you have to cover them and catch moisture. I also use excel on my 29g tank but have not directly put some on Ug but they are doing fine.NO c02 on on my 3 gal tank and they spread like crazy. Hope this answers your question. 
Bo


----------

